# Route to Nags Head from Richmond avoiding Hampton Roads traffic?



## CabinGirl

Am leaving for the Outer Banks next weekend. We have always gone on I64 then the bypass 264 around Richmond and followed the signs with directions to Nags Head that sends you to the toll road that was built a few years ago.

But in May we spent hours in traffic around the Hampton Roads area due to problems with one of the tunnels and I can only imagine the traffic is worse in August.

Does anyone have a better route? Can you detour somewhere as far back as Richmond? Even if it is out of the way, I hate sitting!

Thanks.


----------



## lweverett

When you got to Hampton, did you use the Hampton Roads or the Monitor-Merrimac Bridge Tunnel?  The Monitor-Merrimac might make a big difference.  You could take I-95 straight thru or I-295 around Richmond to 460 and come thru Suffolk to the same toll road.


----------



## Big Matt

Option 1 - Take 95 south towards Petersburg and then catch state route 460 to Suffolk. Pick up route 664 and follow to Outer Banks.

Option 2 - Take 95 south all the way to Roanoake Rapids, NC and cut across on state 64 to Manteo.  Go across the bridge to milepost 16 on 158/12.  This route is only a bargain if you are staying in the southern beaches.  If you are staying in Corolla or Duck, take the first route.  

Note that option 1 still makes you go across the sound from the mainland to milepost 0.  Option 2 avoids all of that.


----------



## CabinGirl

I said in my post that we had taken I264, which is incorrect. It must be the I295 bypass around Richmond, then we turn off RIGHT at the Hampton Coliseum onto one of the loops around Hampton Roads, go about 10 miles or so and turn off towards Elizabeth City and the toll road which is either 158 ir 168.


----------



## Big Matt

You took 295 to 64 east to 664 east across the Monitor Merrimack Tunnel to 64 to 168.



CabinGirl said:


> I said in my post that we had taken I264, which is incorrect. It must be the I295 bypass around Richmond, then we turn off RIGHT at the Hampton Coliseum onto one of the loops around Hampton Roads, go about 10 miles or so and turn off towards Elizabeth City and the toll road which is either 158 ir 168.


----------



## pedro47

Are you taking the new toll route to Nage Heads from Chesapeake, VA to Nage Heads or are you on the old road from Great Bridge in Chesapeake to Nage Heads?

The best way to avoid the traffic to Nage Heads (OBX) is to be across the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel or the Monitor-Merrimac Tunnel prior to 1 PM on the weekends (Friday or Saturday).

The radio station for Virginia Dept of Transportation(VDOT)  traffic report is 511 AM in your automobile.
Good Luck


----------



## noahwayy

lweverett said:


> .......You could take I-95 straight thru or I-295 around Richmond to 460 and come thru Suffolk to the same toll road.



I travel from the Richmond area to Va Beach (and occasionally the Outer Banks) a lot and stopped taking I-64 years ago.  One fender bender and traffic if backed up for miles, even if you plan your trip at the "right" time.  I like the predictability of knowing how long it's going to take me to get there with Rt 460.  And the kids like stopping at DQ.


----------



## Don

I agree that the Newport News/Norfolk traffic on I-64/664 is unbearable most of the time.  Here's a few options to avoid most of the traffic.  These all put you on 664 but on the Suffolk/Cheasapeake side the traffic is no where near as bad as the Newport News/Norfolk (Hampton Roads Tunnel) part.
1. Take 64 to the Newport News/W'msburg Int'l Airport exit at Jefferson Ave. Turn right at the end of the ramp and drive until you (1) come to the on ramps for 664 just before entering the M-M Bridge Tunnel, or (2) turn right on to Mercury Blvd. and cross the James River Bridge (Rt.17) to pick up 664 in Suffolk.  Having driven both for many years, (1) is the way to go. It takes you through the city, but moving city traffic is better than stopped interstate traffic.  Get off of 664 at Rt 168, Battlefield Blvd. And take advantage of the Great Bridge bypass on the route.

2.  Go south to Petersburg take Rt.460 E to Rt. 58.  Take 58 E. to 664 follow signs toward Norfolk and follow above instructions for getting off.

3. Get off of I-664 at the Rt.17 S. exit.  Just before you reach Elizabeth City it joins Rt.158. 158 bears left at Eliz. City and takes you to Barco which you would pass thru anyway if you took the 168 route.  Turn right and follow 158 to the Outer Banks.
There are other ways to go and some have been mentioned by others, but they all take you farther and farther away from the Outer Banks in order to get you there.  Some can add hours on to your trip.

After the M-M bridge Tunnel opened, we abandoned the James River Bridge route (Rt.17) to visit my wife's family in Alexandria.  We still took Jefferson Ave. to 64 to avoid the traffic.  My wife also used this route for the last 4-5 years we llived in VA.  She was teaching at a school near the NN/W'msburg Airport.


----------



## CabinGirl

pedro47 said:


> Are you taking the new toll route to Nage Heads from Chesapeake, VA to Nage Heads or are you on the old road from Great Bridge in Chesapeake to Nage Heads?



We have been taking the NEW toll road but years ago we went thru Great Bridge, which was fine. But now all the interstate signs have been changed to steer you only the new route, and that's part of why I posted my note, to refresh my memory on the old route...so thanks!!


----------

